# Who talks with the Lord?



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

As you go about your daily lives, do you talk to the Lord? He wants to hear from us and will listen to you, you may not know it, but he does. 
How would you like to have children who only talks to you when they are asking for things. Do not only pray to Him, but talk to Him through out the day. He will answer you with a happy heart.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I do. I was thinking about this the other day. I think the reason I do is because it is part of my "hope". Most of the time it is through a type of conscious meditation or my heart.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I talk to Him everyday


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

Every day


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Every day, yes sir.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Every day.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

jdipper1 said:


> As you go about your daily lives, do you talk to the Lord? He wants to hear from us and will listen to you, you may not know it, but he does.
> How would you like to have children who only talks to you when they are asking for things. Do not only pray to Him, but talk to Him through out the day. He will answer you with a happy heart.
> 
> GOD Bless,
> John


Wish I could say everyday/all the time. I know i don't talk to God as much as I should. Good post and reminder.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

almost daily, like to give thanks for being here with me through my journey of everyday life.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here here


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

You know, I am so thankful for the blessings that I have. I almost never ask for anything in my prayers, I usually just give praise and thanks. I see the beauty of God's blessings everyday in all things big and small and I can't help but smile with gratitude. I am perfectly content where I am in my life and truthfully I just don't need anything much anymore.

That being said, I spend a lot of my days alone, and I do find myself talking with the Lord constantly and I even laugh with him pretty often, although my jokes don't go over that well I don't think. It's good for a man's soul to look up to the Heavens and speak and talk to him like the Holy Father that he is. Just like my sweet wife, he is the perfect companion to my heart.

Thanks for the reminder!
Bud


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

every day, throughout the day


----------

